# LR 5 final- "Photo is missing"



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2013)

Mac 10.8.4 with final LR5:  In the Develop module, under the histogram, lower left, every picture shows a rectangle with an exclamation mark inside it and the words "Photo is missing".

As far as I can determine by looking at the enclosing folder, and after re-synching the master folder and individual folders, all of which say there are no missing photos, as does the Library->Library->Find missing Photos drop down, I cannot figure out why there should be this warning.

I can take a photo which is "missing" and work on it, export it to the desktop and open that in Photoshop, etc.

I also am not getting the lightning bolt symbol lower right under histogram when the image is a 2010 process.

Is this a bug, or what's going on here?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2013)

If the file is definitely not missing, then I have no idea why it should be reporting that under the histogram, might be worth putting in a bug report.

Regarding the missing lightning bolt, are you looking in the develop module (that's the only place it will appear)? If you are, and you've checked the Camera Calibration section to confirm that it is indeed a previous PV image, then again a separate bug report should be submitted. Make sure you enclose a screenshoot showing the Camera Calibration profile as well as the Histogram. FWIW, I haven't heard of anything similar.

One thing you could try would be resetting the preferences file, which can clear up all manner of obscure issues. See this post for details.


----------



## JulieM (Jun 18, 2013)

Ranger Rick - Did you end up reporting either of these as bugs?  I am experiencing both issues myself.


----------



## Lonewolfjustin (Jul 10, 2013)

All, I'm experiencing the same "Photo is Missing" issue in my histogram box. Anybody come up with a solution or heard from Lightroom on this?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 10, 2013)

Lonewolfjustin said:


> All, I'm experiencing the same "Photo is Missing" issue in my histogram box. Anybody come up with a solution or heard from Lightroom on this?


Welcome to the forum.
The "Photo is Missing"  Icon and Message under the histogram is a new feature in LR5.  The first thing that you need to do is verify that the image file is where LR has it referenced in the LR catalog.  You do this by clicking on the  icon message line or the [!] icon in the grid view of the image.  This brings up a message box that displays the previous location known to LR  Verify that the complete path and exact file name are the same for the actual file. If both are correct. and LR still shows a  "Photo is Missing" message, then this probably is a LR5 bug and should be reported. 
As a test try to rebuild the Smart Preview for this image by clicking on the menu {Library}{Previews}{Build Smart Previews} and see if that is successful.


----------



## Gracey (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello: Am having the same problem with PHOTO IS MISSING in the Histogram box. Any word on the bug issue? Gracey


----------



## dantesan (Sep 12, 2013)

*Reload your catalog.*



Gracey said:


> Hello: Am having the same problem with PHOTO IS MISSING in the Histogram box. Any word on the bug issue? Gracey



Restart LR. If that fails just reload your catalog. Worked for me anyway.


----------

